# Discounted Gear Offers for ShadowSpear Members



## zushwa (Jun 3, 2008)

I own a company, Grey Group Training, that sells a bunch of cool shit.  I'm offering a special for any member of the forum.  If you order $100 or more I will throw in a free hat:

http://stores.greygrouptraining.com/StoreFront.bok

And any order over $150 I will throw in the hat PLUS free shipping.

USE PROMO CODE:  SHADOW3713                 


PM me with your order number and email so I can make sure you get your shit.  The same deal applies if you come in the store.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## Revision (Aug 25, 2010)

*Hello ShadowSpear- from Revision Eyewear*

Hey ShadowSpear members-

We are Revision Eyewear and we are a company that develops and delivers purpose-built eye protection solutions for military and tactical clients worldwide. Thank you for welcoming us to your forum; we are happy to be here.

We would like to extend a special discount code for ShadowSpear members only. If you purchase anything from our online store, just enter the code "Shadow" into our discount field in order to receive 30% off MSRP.

http://www.revisioneyewear.com/index.html

Thanks again for welcoming us to the forum and we look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jan 23, 2011)

Guys I promised Pardus a while back I would offer a permanent discount to ShadowSpear members and am just now getting to it. 5% off of all (in stock only) products. Use coupon code shadowspear

www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com

Thanks

Arrow 4


----------



## Boon (Feb 15, 2012)

Bumping for those who don't know....


----------

